
Legal Rights for Lake Erie? Voters in Ohio City Will Decide - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/17/us/lake-erie-legal-rights.html
======
pseudolus
This is not entirely without precedent. New Zealand invested a river with
legal personality and there has been trend to do so in other countries as well
[0] [1]. Potentially a step forward to addressing environmental concerns.

[0] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/16/new-zealand-
ri...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/16/new-zealand-river-
granted-same-legal-rights-as-human-being)

[2] (PDF)
[https://www.ecologyandsociety.org/vol23/iss1/art7/ES-2017-98...](https://www.ecologyandsociety.org/vol23/iss1/art7/ES-2017-9854.pdf)

~~~
yesenadam
Wow, I hadn't heard that NZ news about the Whanganui River, that's awesome.

The big mistake, it seems, was in ever making joint stock
companies/corporations legally people.

